# Newbie question about wood chips



## CubsFan2016 (Jun 29, 2019)

I got a Cuisinart COS-244 Vertical 36” Propane smoker for Father’s Day and I’ve had mixed results. My main problem is that I can’t get enough smoke.

I’ve searched through the forums and see that in general most people here seem agree that wood chips should not be soaked in water prior to use, but it also seems that most people here aren’t using a propane smoker. The instructions that came with the smoker, as well as the instructions on the Weber wood chips bag, indicate that wood chips should be soaked for 30 minutes before use. Does the soak/no soak question have a different answer for propane smokers?


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 29, 2019)

I use chips & chunks in my propane smoker to get the smoke rolling right away, then switch to just chunks. Never soak anything in water first.
Here is a photo of how I start out.







Hope this helps!
Al


----------



## Steve H (Jun 29, 2019)

I have a MasterBuilt gas smoker. And I tried using soaked wood. Doesn't do well at all. I use dry chips or small chunks. This works well.


----------



## Brass Man (Jun 29, 2019)

I also have a Masterbuilt propane smoker. I use hickory chips - dry. I get plenty of smoke.


----------



## AmericanSmoker30 (Jun 29, 2019)

Dry chips! The water has to burn off before the chips can smolder to create your maximum smoke. I used to soak and could never get the chips hot enough in my old masterbuilt. I have since switched to a pellet smoker which I HIGHLY recommend when you decide to try something different.


----------



## CubsFan2016 (Jun 29, 2019)

Thanks to all of you for the replies. There definitely seems to be a common theme — no more soaking!


----------



## meatandmoo (Jul 2, 2019)

I have a Masterbuilt propane smoker. I threw away the chip pan entirely. I could never get chips or chunks of wood to work. I tried cast iron skillets, pans, above the flame, offset from the flame. Nothing. So I switched to the AMNPS 12" tube. I put it underneath the shelf with the water pan, and on the left side of the smoker by the bottom vent. I use lumberjack pellets in the tube. I get plenty of good smoke with no problems. I tried the maze, but it just didn't get enough oxygen to stay lit. The tube puts out smoke for about 5 hours and stays lit with no trouble.


----------



## AmericanSmoker30 (Jul 2, 2019)

CubsFan2016 said:


> I got a Cuisinart COS-244 Vertical 36” Propane smoker for Father’s Day and I’ve had mixed results. My main problem is that I can’t get enough smoke.
> 
> I’ve searched through the forums and see that in general most people here seem agree that wood chips should not be soaked in water prior to use, but it also seems that most people here aren’t using a propane smoker. The instructions that came with the smoker, as well as the instructions on the Weber wood chips bag, indicate that wood chips should be soaked for 30 minutes before use. Does the soak/no soak question have a different answer for propane smokers?


Sound like the propane smoker directions are trying to avoid a flare up with the dry chips and an open flame, similar to smoking with charcoal fire source. Again, I have always had better luck with dry chips/chunks when used on a chip pan.


----------



## ZoidMeister (Jul 5, 2019)

An observation from a guy who uses a charcoal heat source and USED to soak his mesquite.

Soaking the wood for too long a time pulls out a lot of the tannins that impart the flavor you are seeking.


----------

